# Moebius Seaview "fun"



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I got bored today so I took some pics of my Moebius Seaview... 

Enjoy!!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

HEY! I like that under-the-table lighting effect! the way the light is dappled across the top of Seaview really looks like light refracted through water. Kudos!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks !! Good pics I just got my Seaview today and those of you who are way ahead of me in building, are going to be a great reference to help me with building mine !!!! Awesome Job Paul!!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Neato torpedo. Very clever trick getting the dappled effect under the table like that.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

wow!

just....


wow!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice special effects from below.I wonder if someone put such a glass above the Seaview as well,what would then be the result.Would the under the sea illusion be complete then as the refracted light would then wash over the Seaview.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool! When I mentioned the table in your other postings this use never occured to me! I may just have to get a new piece of glass cut for the top of my display case so I can duplicate the effect.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

That looks great! As good as our digital camera's are, they hide nothing. Not ragging on you, but I notice your seam on the front window bleeding thru a bit. I did mine with zap-a-gap originally and sanded my butt off. Primered it, and you could see 75% of the seam. I've puttied and sanded it 3 more times now, and some of the seam is still coming thru. Personally, I don't know if it's worth doing it a few more times or not, because it's really starting to aggravate me! LOL! Did you fill the seam on top of the sail tower, where the top cover attaches? I can't tell. I haven't filled mine, should I? At any rate, you did a beautiful job. Hope mine turns out half that good! I love the idea of the table glass photo! Smart thinkin'! Also, mines in total grey primer right now, and it doesn't look half bad for the top color! Opinions? (Geez, should I ask this one......?)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> That looks great! As good as our digital camera's are, they hide nothing. Not ragging on you, but I notice your seam on the front window bleeding thru a bit. I did mine with zap-a-gap originally and sanded my butt off. Primered it, and you could see 75% of the seam. I've puttied and sanded it 3 more times now, and some of the seam is still coming thru. Personally, I don't know if it's worth doing it a few more times or not, because it's really starting to aggravate me! LOL! Did you fill the seam on top of the sail tower, where the top cover attaches? I can't tell. I haven't filled mine, should I? At any rate, you did a beautiful job. Hope mine turns out half that good! I love the idea of the table glass photo! Smart thinkin'! Also, mines in total grey primer right now, and it doesn't look half bad for the top color! Opinions? (Geez, should I ask this one......?)


Actually, The front seam IS NOT bleeding through.(check out other pics of this build). You can't see any seams on this kit.

I don't know what the heck that is,I noticed it myself. But it's not a seamline.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I remember my folks having the same glass table on the patio back in the 60s- plus, so many similar shots from both the movie and show. A big-time flashback there!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe just a shadow or something Paul. Please don't be offended, it's a beauty! I was just wondering if anybody else was battling that seam as I have! I looked at mine this morning after more primer last night, it's almost gone. I have to wonder if it's more of a protrusion of the window insert than the actual seam itself? Maybe not quite the same arc line?


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

I Have got the same problem with the front window seam. Like you i have tried several times but it still shows through on certain sections of the seam. I am not trying anymore, it all depends in which light you look at it, in some lighting you cant see it at all but in very bright light thats when some of the seam is visible. I have scoured the internet to look at photos of completed Mobius seaview models and nearly every one no matter how well finished (seams to have this problem,excuse the pun) my window section didnt fit flush on anyway there was a lot of styrene to be sanded away before it was anything like level. I dont know why Mobius didnt mould this section of the hull with window frames already in .Good luck if you are going to try again. Kidcury


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeh, I'm with you. The majority of folks that will see it are non-model building types (most of my friends...LOL) It's not worth more hours of sanding and filling to me, and it's pretty smooth at this point anyways! A better idea may have been to supply the actual window frames seperate, not this whole cowl, but it's still a magnificent model!


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

Paul, as mentioned by other members this is not a personal affront in anyway but there is what appears to be 'bleed through' of the seam, in your defense I've yet to see any build here or anywhere elsewhere yet where the seam can't be seen, even the allegedly great sub-mariner himself (whom I won't mention) the seam 'bleeds' through. Maybe it's one of those mass hallucination things, we all know it's there so perhaps our minds are playing tricks.
I've yet to fit mine, chances are it'll suffer the same, talking of suffering, I'm nursing the blisters from rubbing down the limber holes from the inside which having attempted to do using an exacto knife from the front has left me with more than one unsightly scalpel slices to fill. The way to go for the limber holes is high grade (yellow) glass paper rubbed down from behind, the kit can take it with plastic to spare.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Knight1966 said:


> Paul, as mentioned by other members this is not a personal affront in anyway but there is what appears to be 'bleed through' of the seam, in your defense I've yet to see any build here or anywhere elsewhere yet where the seam can't be seen, even the allegedly great sub-mariner himself (whom I won't mention) the seam 'bleeds' through. Maybe it's one of those mass hallucination things, we all know it's there so perhaps our minds are playing tricks.
> I've yet to fit mine, chances are it'll suffer the same, talking of suffering, I'm nursing the blisters from rubbing down the limber holes from the inside which having attempted to do using an exacto knife from the front has left me with more than one unsightly scalpel slices to fill. The way to go for the limber holes is high grade (yellow) glass paper rubbed down from behind, the kit can take it with plastic to spare.


Hi Guys.

No offense taken at all. I have been on a Family Vacation the last seven days And didn't have access to the web..

Anyhoo. Again There Is no Seam on My Boat. Check out my"Seaview Build Thread".

If it was the seam , believe me I would tell you guys. It's a Weird shadow.Trust me.

Regards,
BP


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks GREAT!


----------

